
What If? – this time by Mr.Holla - arao_anrao
https://stories.shrikrishnaholla.in/what-if-1557e226c6d?gi=f58263dd7206#.eoqurrrpd
======
arao_anrao
An awesome piece of imagination - must read. Written by one of my friends.

